

Student expelled for hacking Quebec college system gets job offers - pohungc
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news/national/student-expelled-for-hacking-quebec-college-system-gets-job-offer/article7638455/?cmpid=rss1&utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter

======
vy8vWJlco
Good for Skytech, and others, for doing the right thing and rewarding his
inquisitiveness and helping get his career in motion. Dawson College needs to
admit they took the wrong stance on this one... Knowing how locks work doesn't
suddenly make you a thief or a terrorist, but it sure demonstrates critical
thinking skills. (Dawson College could even be using him as an example of a
successful education, for their part.)

------
ishansharma
That is nice to see. He deserved a good place and I'm happy that his future
was not ruined.

